
Row in America over gay characters in EA video games - iProject
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/17661888
======
droithomme
This is an astroturf campaign by EA.

Discussion of its debunking here:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/s2anx/make_sure_ever...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/s2anx/make_sure_everyone_sees_this_image_and/)

~~~
getsat
Wow, posting from North Korea. Amazing.

    
    
      "No amount of genius can overcome a preoccupation with detail."

------
bsphil
Absolutely false. Specifically it's about a homosexual relationship in Mass
Effect 3, which is an obvious lie considering the first two games also had
homosexual relationships.

They're just trying to counteract being named the worst company in America by
The Consumerist: [http://consumerist.com/2012/04/congratulations-ea-you-are-
th...](http://consumerist.com/2012/04/congratulations-ea-you-are-the-worst-
company-in-america-for-2012.html)

------
hansbo

      [The Florida Family Association] says there are no gay characters in the
      Star Wars films and describes the inclusion of LGBT
      (lesbian, gay, bisexual and transgender) elements as
      "propaganda".
    

How can anyone possibly make the argument that allowing free choice of
romantic partner in an RPG is "propaganda"? It seems very strange to me.

